# Radical SR8 breaks Ring record



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

_Disclaimer: The fastest lap on the Nordschleife was done by Stefan Bellof in 1983 and clocked at 6.11.130 in a Porsche 956. But it was full-spec race car._

One the world's most prestigious production car records was obliterated yesterday (28/9/05) by Michael Vergers in Radical's extraordinary SR8. In road legal trim and riding on Dunlop Direnza tyres he lapped the infamous 13-mile Nordschleife circuit in just 6 minutes 55 seconds, knocking a massive 20 seconds off the previous best.










This is a 'street-legal' car with a full-registration.

http://www.radicalextremesportscars.com/news_folder/nord0905/index.php


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

While street legal and fully registered, I hesitate to call that a STREET car. 

But impressive.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> While street legal and fully registered, *I hesitate to call that a STREET car.*
> 
> But impressive.


 :rofl: So do I, but impressive indeed.


----------



## FierySphere (Jul 11, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> This is a 'street-legal' car with a full-registration.


IFAIK, it's only 'street-legal' in Great Britain. But as a member of the EU, the other member nations have to honor that. I'm pretty sure that no other EU nation would register it as a street car in their own country.
Crazy Brits


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Where's the cupholder?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

FierySphere said:


> IFAIK, it's only 'street-legal' in Great Britain. But as a member of the EU, the other member nations have to honor that. I'm pretty sure that no other EU nation would register it as a street car in their own country.
> Crazy Brits


I've noticed that as well. I wonder if he drove the Autobahn all the way down to the Ring or did they transport the car on a truck.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

At ;east one has been street registered in the US also. One ran the One Lap last year.

I saw it going down I-85 after they ran at VIR.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Someday I will own a SR. Any SR will do. That is *THE* track car.


----------

